# BAGGERSEE Konferenz in Niedersachsen



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Doch ist die ökologische Beschaffenheit der künstlichen Gewässer nicht immer optimal.


Das ist richtig.
Doch dort wo die ökologische Beschaffenheit gut ist, hat der NABU längst die Finger drauf.
Etliche von Anglern gepflegte und ökologisch aufgewertete Baggerlöcher sind jetzt für Angler gesperrt und dienen als Vogelschutzgebiete.

Das muss aufhören, sofort!


----------



## Lajos1 (6. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Doch dort wo die ökologische Beschaffenheit gut ist, hat der NABU längst die Finger drauf.
> Etliche von Anglern gepflegte und ökologisch aufgewertete Baggerlöcher sind jetzt für Angler gesperrt und dienen als Vogelschutzgebiete.
> 
> Das muss aufhören, sofort!


Hallo,

da hatten wir (Verein) bis jetzt keine Probleme an unseren beiden Baggerseen, allerdings gehören die uns auch sowie der Grund rundherum auch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> allerdings gehören die uns auch sowie der Grund rundherum auch.


das ist aber eine große Ausnahme.
Dort wo die meißten Baggerseen vorkommen (entlang des Rheins) gehört den Angelvereinen so gut wie nichts.
Das Meiste ist in öffenlicher Hand. Die Angelvereine haben nur die Fischereirechte gepachtet und wenn der NABU-Heini in der Amtsstube meint , da brüten 
evtl kleinkarierte Sumpfschnäpper, dann ist Schluss mit Angeln.


----------



## thanatos (6. März 2022)

An Baggerseen mangelt es bei uns ja auch nicht gerade - erst der Tonabbau dann der Torf , Wasserflächen 
über 0,5 Ha waren bewirtschaftungspflichtig - Bodeneigentümer wurden einfach enteignet und auch vom 
" Küchenfischereirecht " ausgeschlossen . Nach Ende der SBZ -war von Einigung der wieder zu ihrem 
Eigentum Gekommenen mit den örtlichen freien Vereinen schwer möglich zumal der Fischereischein 
für Berufliche Fischer erforderlich dabei ist . Wo der DAV noch seine Rechte durchsetzte ohne einen 
ansässigen Verein zu haben - sind diese Gewässer ausgeplündert und vermüllt worden .
Gewässer die in Landesbesitz waren sind zum großen Teil Privatpersonen zu geschanzt worden 
Ein Beispiel - Kloster Lehnin - Tieles Erdeberg - wurde vom Michelsdorfer -Anglerverein -zu einem
Kleinod gestaltet - und hies bzw .heist bis heute " Traumsee " - leider ist es nun ein bischen Müllkippe 
und ungepflegte ,unbegehbare Wildnis - dafür sollten sich die Verantwortlichen in Grund und Boden schämen .
Ob da irgend welche Projekte von  " Akademikern " was daran ändern -ich glaube kaum .


----------



## Danielsu83 (7. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist aber eine große Ausnahme.
> Dort wo die meißten Baggerseen vorkommen (entlang des Rheins) gehört den Angelvereinen so gut wie nichts.
> Das Meiste ist in öffenlicher Hand. Die Angelvereine haben nur die Fischereirechte gepachtet und wenn der NABU-Heini in der Amtsstube meint , da brüten
> evtl kleinkarierte Sumpfschnäpper, dann ist Schluss mit Angeln.




Naja, so ganz die Ausnahme ist das nicht. Wir als Verein besitzen z.B. 2,5 Kiesgruben entlang des Rheins und mir sind noch ein paar Vereine entlang des Rheins bekannt die ebenfalls mindestens ein Baggerloch besitzen (Die natürlich nicht so schön sind wie unsere   )

Momentan sind übrigens hier in der Gegend einige Baggerlöcher auf dem Markt und wir wollen uns mindestens eins sichern. 

Wir werden übrigens mit 2 Mann bei dem Event aufschlagen und mal schauen ob wir was für unsere Baggerseen mitnehmen. Zur not können wir das immer noch in der Diskussion mit der UFB nutzen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## MarkusZ (7. März 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Momentan sind übrigens hier in der Gegend einige Baggerlöcher auf dem Markt und wir wollen uns mindestens eins sichern.


Wenn  ihr schon 2 habt, dürften die vermutlich bei euch noch ziemlich erschwinglich sein.

Da müsste man bei uns im Süden je nach Gewässer/Grundstücksgröße schon mit  sechs- bis siebenstelligen Beträgen planen, wenn man die käuflich erwerben wollte.

Dass Angelvereine da schon mal bezuschusst wurden, ist mit nicht bekannt.

Andere Naturschutzverbände bekamen in ähnlichen Fällen m.W. schon bis zu 80% Zuschüsse.


----------



## Danielsu83 (7. März 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn  ihr schon 2 habt, dürften die vermutlich bei euch noch ziemlich erschwinglich sein.
> 
> Da müsste man bei uns im Süden je nach Gewässer/Grundstücksgröße schon mit  sechs- bis siebenstelligen Beträgen planen, wenn man die käuflich erwerben wollte.
> 
> ...



Wir haben sogar 2,5... Der erste und kleinste den wir gekauft haben war sechstellig, die 1,5 die wir dann gekauft haben sollten 6-7 Stellig kosten, da deswegen keiner zuschlagen wollte haben wir die für einen 5 Stelligen Betrag bekommen und jetzt sind uns welche für 6 und 7 Stellige Preise bekannt und bei einem warten wir noch darauf das der Verkäufer einen genauen Preis nennt. 

Mir sind hier auch mindestens 2 Vereine bekannt die massiv gefördert wurden und als Betriebssportgruppe gegründet wurden. Einer davon hat die Jahrelang großzügige Förderung nicht sinnvoll genutzt und war ziemlich schnell fertig als er nicht mehr gefördert wurde. 

Wir werden auch nicht gefördert , wirtschaften aber ganz solide, sprich steigern unsere Einnahmen (Verpachten z.B Flächen an ein Mobilfunk Unternehmen und den halben See an einen anderen Verein) und haben einen Blick auf unsere Ausgaben ( so ein eigenes Gewässer senkt die am Ende Kosten, unserer Kassierer erklärt völlig unabhängig vom Kassenstand zum Beginn jeder Vorstandssitzung das der Verein eigentlich hart an der Insolvenz entlang schrammt) .

Die höheren Gewässerpreise bei euch dürften am Ende ja auch durch die höheren Mitgliedsbeiträge die ihr habt kompensiert werden.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Lajos1 (7. März 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Die höheren Gewässerpreise bei euch dürften am Ende ja auch durch die höheren Mitgliedsbeiträge die ihr habt kompensiert werden.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Daniel


Hallo,

eher nicht. Der Verein, der in der Vergangenheit da nicht darauf schaute Eigentum zu erwerben, der schafft das heute bei uns kaum mehr.
Preise für einen 10 Hektar Baggersee von einer Million sind durchaus als normal einzusehen. Das ist, auch mit höheren Beiträgen, nicht zu stemmen.
Vor ca. 10 Jahren wurden im Mittellauf der Wörnitz mal 3 Kilometer für 750.000 Euro angeboten. Wir besitzen etwa 3,5 Kilometer oberhalb dieser Strecke, welche wir vor rund 45 Jahren für 220.000 DM kauften.
Etwa die Hälfte unserer (Verein) Gewässer ist Eigentum, die andere Hälfte ist gepachtet. Dafür zahlen wir im Jahr rund 50.000 Euro Pacht und nochmal 50.000 gehen in den Besatz. Da ist bei einem Jahresbeitrag von 230 Euro nicht mehr sehr viel übrig für das Ankaufen von Gewässern, zumal ja auch noch andere Kosten hinzukommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (7. März 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Die höheren Gewässerpreise bei euch dürften am Ende ja auch durch die höheren Mitgliedsbeiträge die ihr habt kompensiert werden.



Um so einen Gewässerkauf zu kompensieren, müsste man die Beiträge drastisch erhöhen und/oder ande Kosten, z.B. Besatz einsparen.

Das schaffen die wenigsten Vereine hier mehr als einmal in 10 / 20 Jahren.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Vor ca. 10 Jahren wurden im Mittellauf der Wörnitz mal 3 Kilometer für 750.000 Euro angeboten


Das wurde m.W. damals auch bezahlt.  Von einem Verein, der gut 100km seinen Sitz hat.


----------



## thanatos (7. März 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> müsste man die Beiträge drastisch erhöhen


nicht so  einfach  - soll es ein Verein der "Oberklasse" sein - ? -ok 
einfache Milchmädchenrechnung - zahlen 10 Mitglieder je 1000,- € Beitrag so sind das 10 000 ,- €
100 Mitglieder zu je 100 ,- € macht eben so viel .
wie viele der erst Genannten würden 25oo,-€ locker hinlegen können ?
und wie viele der Zweitgenannten 25o ,- €   ????


----------



## fishhawk (7. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Vor ca. 10 Jahren wurden im Mittellauf der Wörnitz mal 3 Kilometer für 750.000 Euro angeboten.


Kommt halt immer auf die jeweilige Situation und die Beteiligten an.

Etwa um die gleiche Zeit hat ein Verein hier aus der Nähe 4,5 km Fischereirecht an der Naab erworben.

Vermutlich doppelte Wasserfläche für ungefähr den halben Preis.

Nicht lange davor hat dieser Verein auch nen Baggersee von 35 Hektar  für ca. 275.000 € gekauft.  Zwar  auch in der Oberpfalz aber von der Anfahrt her trotzdem näher als die Wörnitz bei Dinkelsbühl.

Aus heutiger Sicht beides Schnäppchenpreise, aber trotzdem nur mit finanzieller Beteiligung der Mitglieder und Erhöhung der Mitgliederzahl zu stemmen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (7. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eher nicht. Der Verein, der in der Vergangenheit da nicht darauf schaute Eigentum zu erwerben, der schafft das heute bei uns kaum mehr.
> Preise für einen 10 Hektar Baggersee von einer Million sind durchaus als normal einzusehen. Das ist, auch mit höheren Beiträgen, nicht zu stemmen.
> ...


 
Moin Lajos, 

da seit ihr ja ähnlich günstig unterwegs wie wir, wenn man berücksichtigt das ihr in einer etwas teureren Gegend liegt und vermutlich etwas mehr Gewässerfläche habt. 

Bei uns werden für Baggerseen durchaus schonmal ähnliche Preise aufgerufen, ich würde aber behaupten das die immer deutlich billiger weggehen.  So ein Baggersee ist erstmal nix anderes als ein Loch mit Wasser drin. Du kannst da keine Landwirtschaft drauf betreiben, du kannst da nicht drauf wohnen und zumindest hier kannst du auch meistens nicht daran Wohnen /Bauen das es sich eben häufig um Flächen ohne Bebauungsplan handelt und 10 oder 20 ha auch vom Freizeitwert eher überschaubar sind. Sprich der Käuferkreis ist eher überschaubar. Außerdem dürften die Pachtpreise bei euch ähnlich hoch seien wie die Kaufpreise. Sprich hoher Kaufpreis führt meistens zu einem höheren Pachtpreis. 

Da ich ja von dem was ich von dir gelesen habe weiß das ihr einen guten Job macht nutze ich mal auch für den Rest deinen Verein um mal ein bissel mit Zahlen zu spielen. und zu spekulieren. Ich hoffe das ist für dich in Ordnung.Ich möchte mal ein paar mehr Vereinen Mut machen in Gewässer zu investieren um die dauerhaft für die Angler zusichern. 

Wenn ihr 50k€ Pacht und 50k€ Besatz habt, habt ihr bestimmt noch mal 50k€ sonstige Kosten, macht so ca. 550 Zahler und sicherlich so 65-90 Mitglieder die ihr im Jahr durchtauscht die auch nochmal ne Aufnahmegebühr mitbringen. Außerdem ein paar die ihren Arbeitstag nicht leisten und zahlen. Wenn euer Beitrag schon lange stabil ist könnt ihr euren Mitgliedern ja mal ne Beitragserhöhung um 10-20% vorschlagen, selbiges kam bei uns eigentlich ganz gut an. Außerdem könnt ihr echt was sparen wenn ihr aus dem Verband austretet. Macht pro Jahr 50k€ zusätzlichen Überschuss, schon sieht das etwas rosiger aus. Mit weiteren 10 ha Wasserfläche könnt ihr sicherlich nochmal um 50-100 Mitglieder wachsen. sind nochmal 10-20 k€. Macht pro Jahr 70 k€ somit wäre selbst ein See für 1 Mio€ in 15-20 Jahren finanziert je nachdem wie hoch eure Eigenkapitalqoute ausfällt. 

Finde übrigens das ihr unglaublich viel Geld für Besatz auf den Kopf haut in der Beispielrechnung wären das knapp 90 € pro Mitglied, oder 20 Kilo Satzkarpfen pro Kopf. Wenn ihr mehrere vergleichbare Baggerseen habt könnt ihr ja mal an einem den Besatz runterfahren und schauen ob sich das auf die Fänge und Zufriedenheit auswirkt. 

Bei den Beispielen von Fishhawk fällt die Rechnung noch deutlich freundlicher aus. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Bei den Beispielen von Fishhawk fällt die Rechnung noch deutlich freundlicher aus.


Diese Beispiele sind aber nicht unbedingt repräsentativ für MFr.

Damals waren Gewässer in der ObPf noch deutlich günstiger zu bekommen, wenn man die nötigen Beziehungen, Verhandlungsgeschick  und den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt hat.

Die Zahlen von Lajos sind mittlerweile eher Standard.

Wir leben in einer eher gewässerarmen Gegend.  Die meisten verfügbaren Gewässer liegen dann halt in einem Radius von 100km+. 

Natürlich wäre es für Vereine strategisch besser möglichst nahe gelegene Eigentumsfischereirechte zu erwerben, statt sich in Abhängigkeiten von Verpächtern zu begeben.

Das wurde bei einigen Vereinen hier in der Vergangenheit wohl etwas anders eingeschätzt.   

Früher gab es noch bessere Gelegenheiten. Im Moment sieht das Verhältnis Angebot/Nachfrage deutlich schlechter aus. 



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Finde übrigens das ihr unglaublich viel Geld für Besatz auf den Kopf haut


Ist hier in der Gegend bei vielen Vereinen so üblich.  

15 kg Karpfen + 5 kg Forellen pro Mitglied als P&T ist da nicht unüblich.  Dazu dann noch normaler Besatz.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist hier in der Gegend bei vielen Vereinen so üblich.
> 
> 15 kg Karpfen + 5 kg Forellen pro Mitglied als P&T ist da nicht unüblich.  Dazu dann noch normaler Besatz.



Bei uns liegen wir mit 6 Kilo Besatz pro Mitglied schon ganz weit vorne und diskutieren zumindestens mit einer UFB über jedes Gramm. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen soviele Karpfen zu entnehmen. Oder das wir mit den paar Helfern so viele Besatz runter ans Wasser schleppen....


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Moin Lajos,
> 
> da seit ihr ja ähnlich günstig unterwegs wie wir, wenn man berücksichtigt das ihr in einer etwas teureren Gegend liegt und vermutlich etwas mehr Gewässerfläche habt.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Nun, wir haben knapp 800 Mitglieder, von denen Vollzahler allenfalls 600 sein dürften. Der Rest sind Passive, Jugendliche und Frauen von Mitglieder deren Männer auch Mitglied sind. Dies drei Gruppen zahlen einen stark reduzierten Beitrag. Aus dem Verband austreten wäre ein schlechtes Geschäft, denn dann hat man keinen Zugang  mehr auf die sehr günstige Verbandskarte; 50 Besuche für 60 Euro an 9 Gewässern. Dieser Betrag hier ist praktisch geschenkt bei unseren Preisen. Außerdem ist der Verbandsbeitrag bei uns wesentlich weniger, ich glaube so um die 10 Euro herum.
Wir haben natürlich neben den Baggerseen (30 und knapp 2 Hektar) auch noch ein Dutzend Gewässerstecken an Fließgewässern sowie am Alten - LDM-Kanal, insgesamt etwa 65 Kilometer, welche auch Besatz benötigen.
Neuaufnahmen können in aller Regel nur soviel erfolgen, wie ausscheiden, also versterben, austreten oder gefeuert werden, so 20-25 im Jahr.
In Bayern ist nämlich die Mitgliederzahl durch die Gewässerfläche, welche im Verein vorhanden ist gedeckelt und kein Verein kann da aufnehmen, wie er lustig ist.

Viele Grüße

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (8. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> und kein Verein kann da aufnehmen, wie er lustig ist.


Die Anzahl der Vereinsmitglieder ist auch in Bayern nicht begrenzt, nur die Anzahl Angler pro Gewässerfläche.

Wenn mehr Mitglieder aufgenommen würden als es die Fläche zulässt,   könnte irgendwann nicht mehr jedes Mitglied in jedem Gewässer angeln und/oder die Anzahl der Gewässerbesuche pro Jahr müsste eingeschränkt werden. Das würde  die Attraktivität nicht unbedingt steigern.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nun, wir haben knapp 800 Mitglieder, von denen Vollzahler allenfalls 600 sein dürften. Der Rest sind Passive, Jugendliche und Frauen von Mitglieder deren Männer auch Mitglied sind. Dies drei Gruppen zahlen einen stark reduzierten Beitrag. Aus dem Verband austreten wäre ein schlechtes Geschäft, denn dann hat man keinen Zugang  mehr auf die sehr günstige Verbandskarte; 50 Besuche für 60 Euro an 9 Gewässern. Dieser Betrag hier ist praktisch geschenkt bei unseren Preisen. Außerdem ist der Verbandsbeitrag bei uns wesentlich weniger, ich glaube so um die 10 Euro herum.
> Wir haben natürlich neben den Baggerseen (30 und knapp 2 Hektar) auch noch ein Dutzend Gewässerstecken an Fließgewässern sowie am Alten - LDM-Kanal, insgesamt etwa 65 Kilometer, welche auch Besatz benötigen.
> ...



Moin,

so unterschiedlich ticken die UFBs. Bei uns würden so 16 Kilometer Fließstrecke reichen für die 600 Angler. Zumindest wenn ich das mal grob überschlage wir haben jetzt 8,4 Kilometer gepachtet für 360 Jahresscheine. Wenigstens scheinen eure UFBs Flächen auch zu berücksichtigen wenn sie im Zuständigkeitsbereich einer anderen räumlich zuständigen Behörde liegen. Das bekommen die bei uns nicht hin. 

Verbandsmitgliedschaft bzw. Verbandsgewässer wurden bei uns von unter 1% der Mitglieder tatsächlich genutzt und war daher für uns nicht interessant. 

Das ihr nur so wenig fluktuation habt finde ich beeindruckend, hier in der Gegend sind 10-20% völlig normal. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Anzahl der Vereinsmitglieder ist auch in Bayern nicht begrenzt, nur die Anzahl Angler pro Gewässerfläche.
> 
> Wenn mehr Mitglieder aufgenommen würden als es die Fläche zulässt,   könnte irgendwann nicht mehr jedes Mitglied in jedem Gewässer angeln und/oder die Anzahl der Gewässerbesuche pro Jahr müsste eingeschränkt werden. Das würde  die Attraktivität nicht unbedingt steigern.


Hallo,

da hast Du schon recht, aber was macht es für einen Sinn in einem Angelverein Mitglied zu sein, wenn das Angeln eingeschränkt ist. Dafür bin ich ja in einem Angelverein, damit ich eine gute Auswahl an Gewässern habe, welche ich auch jederzeit besuchen kann.
So war es immer und ich kenne es bei uns in der Gegend auch nicht anders, auch nicht bei anderen Vereinen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Das ihr nur so wenig fluktuation habt finde ich beeindruckend, hier in der Gegend sind 10-20% völlig normal.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Daniel


Hallo,

das mit der geringen Fluktuation kann ich Dir schon erklären. Bei uns ist es nämlich gar nicht so leicht in einem guten Verein reinzukommen. Ich kenne etliche, da läuft das nicht so mit einfach reinkommen, da hat man Wartezeiten von teilweise mehreren Jahren, da die eben nur soviel aufnehmen, wie ausscheiden. Auch braucht man bei manchen Vereinen einen guten Leumund, welcher durch Mitglieder, die praktisch für den Neuen "bürgen" zu erbringen ist. Ich nenne das immer "Gesichtskontrolle".
Darüber hinaus kommt hinzu, tritt jemand aus, ist die Aufnahmegebühr weg und falls der das Angeln nicht aufgibt muss er in einem neuen Verein wieder die Aufnahmegebühr entrichten und die liegt bei uns, bei den etwas größeren Vereinen so zwischen 300 und 600 Euro dazu der Jahresbeitrag von so 200-300 Euro.
Das ist normal, es gibt auch teurere.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit der geringen Fluktuation kann ich Dir schon erklären. Bei uns ist es nämlich gar nicht so leicht in einem guten Verein reinzukommen. Ich kenne etliche, da läuft das nicht so mit einfach reinkommen, da hat man Wartezeiten von teilweise mehreren Jahren, da die eben nur soviel aufnehmen, wie ausscheiden. Auch braucht man bei manchen Vereinen einen guten Leumund, welcher durch Mitglieder, die praktisch für den Neuen "bürgen" zu erbringen ist. Ich nenne das immer "Gesichtskontrolle".
> Darüber hinaus kommt hinzu, tritt jemand aus, ist die Aufnahmegebühr weg und falls der das Angeln nicht aufgibt muss er in einem neuen Verein wieder die Aufnahmegebühr entrichten und die liegt bei uns, bei den etwas größeren Vereinen so zwischen 300 und 600 Euro dazu der Jahresbeitrag von so 200-300 Euro.
> ...



Moin, 

Ich würde fast behaupten das es an der Wartezeit liegt. Die Aufnahmegebühr wenn auch geringer zahlst du in unserer Ecke auch. Aber hier kann es dir als Verein passieren das jemand im September Mitglied wird, Ende September wieder kündigt und in den nächsten Verein geht. Wir haben jedes Jahr so 3-5 Personen die eintreten nicht Angeln sind und nach 2-3 Monaten kündigen und den Verein wechseln oder doch lieber mit Tagesschein angeln. Anfangs hatte mich das noch gewundert, mittlerweile akzeptiere ich das so wie einen regnerischen Montag.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## MarkusZ (9. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es nämlich gar nicht so leicht in einem guten Verein reinzukommen.


Das stimmt zwar, trifft aber längst nicht auf alle Vereine zu.

Gibt in unserer Gegend auch größere Vereine, wo man sofort ohne größere Formalitäten aufgenommen würde.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber was macht es für einen Sinn in einem Angelverein Mitglied zu sein, wenn das Angeln eingeschränkt ist.


Müsste man mal bei den Isarfischern nachfragen, die haben ca. 1100 Mitglieder, in der Isar dürfen aber nur 450 angeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. März 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Müsste man mal bei den Isarfischern nachfragen, die haben ca. 1100 Mitglieder, in der Isar dürfen aber nur 450 angeln.


Hallo,

da würde ich aber nicht Mitglied werden; Mitglied bei den Isarfischern und dann nicht in der Isar fischen dürfen, klingt irgendwie sinnbefreit, da ist es schon meines Erachtens richtiger, wie wir es hier bei uns handhaben, dass eben nur so viele Mitglieder aufgenommen werden (maximal), wie auch Karten vergeben werden dürfen.
Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass solche Praktiken zu erheblichen Unfrieden innerhalb des Vereins führen, wenn nur eine privilegierte Anzahl von Mitglieder ein bestimmtes, oder bestimmte, Gewässer befischen dürfen. Gut ich kenne es nicht anders als so wie es bei uns ist, aber in einen Angelverein Mitglied sein und nicht fischen dürfen finde ich ganz einfach doof.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (9. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Gut ich kenne es nicht anders als so wie es bei uns ist, aber in einen Angelverein Mitglied sein und nicht fischen dürfen finde ich ganz einfach doof


Ist schon nachvollziehbar, aber gerade bei stadtnahen Gewässer sind Angebot und  Nachfrage sehr ungleich verteilt.

Bei den Isarfischern gibt es ne Warteliste für die Isar. Solange da niemand einen Platz freimacht, darf der Rest nur in anderen Vereinsgewässern fischen.

Wer sich nicht an  50 - 150 km Anfahrt stört hat schon  ne größere Auswahl an Vereinen, als jemand der auf Wohnortnähe, Fahhrad oder Fußweg setzt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (9. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da würde ich aber nicht Mitglied werden; Mitglied bei den Isarfischern und dann nicht in der Isar fischen dürfen, klingt irgendwie sinnbefreit, da ist es schon meines Erachtens richtiger, wie wir es hier bei uns handhaben, dass eben nur so viele Mitglieder aufgenommen werden (maximal), wie auch Karten vergeben werden dürfen.
> Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass solche Praktiken zu erheblichen Unfrieden innerhalb des Vereins führen, wenn nur eine privilegierte Anzahl von Mitglieder ein bestimmtes, oder bestimmte, Gewässer befischen dürfen. Gut ich kenne es nicht anders als so wie es bei uns ist, aber in einen Angelverein Mitglied sein und nicht fischen dürfen finde ich ganz einfach doof.
> ...



Ich bin dazu gespalten. Bei uns sind die Bootskarten für das Gewässer an dem Boote erlaubt sind auch limitiert. Die werden wenn die Nachfrage das Angebot übersteigt halt ausgelost. 

Als wir letztes Jahr mit der Anpachtung eines Fließgewässers unterwegs waren hatten wir das selbe Thema, und uns dann für deutlich mehr Strecke entschieden damit jeder eine Karte haben kann, obwohl die Fließstrecke vermutlich nur 1/3 der Mitglieder wirklich reizt. Aber der Verwaltungsaufwand wird sonst einfach zu groß.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Lajos1 (9. März 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht an  50 - 150 km Anfahrt stört hat schon  ne größere Auswahl an Vereinen, als jemand der auf Wohnortnähe, Fahhrad oder Fußweg setzt.


Hallo,

das ist schon richtig, aber denke mal an die momentanen Spritpreise, da wird die Fahrt zum Angelgewässer mehr als doppelt so teuer wie im letzten Jahr. Für manche kann das dann schon ein Problem sein.


Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (9. März 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Ich bin dazu gespalten. Bei uns sind die Bootskarten für das Gewässer an dem Boote erlaubt sind auch limitiert. Die werden wenn die Nachfrage das Angebot übersteigt halt ausgelost.
> 
> Als wir letztes Jahr mit der Anpachtung eines Fließgewässers unterwegs waren hatten wir das selbe Thema, und uns dann für deutlich mehr Strecke entschieden damit jeder eine Karte haben kann, obwohl die Fließstrecke vermutlich nur 1/3 der Mitglieder wirklich reizt. Aber der Verwaltungsaufwand wird sonst einfach zu groß.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

aus unseren großen Baggersee (30 Hektar) sind keine Boote erlaubt, da das nur böses Blut und Streitereien geben würde. Außerdem denke ich, dass ein 30 Hektar Seelein nicht die Größe hat ,da groß das Bootsangeln zu erlauben. bei 100 Hektar sähe es schon anders aus.
Bei uns im Verein hat selbstverständlich jedes Mitglied eine "Generalkarte"  welche die Fischereiberechtigung für alle Gewässer ohne mehr als die üblichen Einschränkungen (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fanglimits) enthält.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (9. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber denke mal an die momentanen Spritpreise, da wird die Fahrt zum Angelgewässer mehr als doppelt so teuer wie im letzten Jahr


Hab ja geschrieben, "wer sich nicht dran stört".  Das werden wohl immer weniger werden.


----------



## Danielsu83 (24. April 2022)

Moin Zusammen,

wir waren jetzt 2 Tage in Niedersachsen auf der Baggersee -Konferenz und ziehen ein sehr positives Fazit. Am Anreisetag gabs ab 18 Uhr - 2Uhr früh ein gemeinsames Vernetzungs-Abendessen bei dem man sich sowohl mit den Jungs vom Projekt als auch mit dem einen oder anderen der an irgendwas mit Binnenfischerei/Angeln forscht sowie Vorständen und Gewässerwarten von anderen qautschen. Und es gab eine Menge an interessante Gespräche bei dem einen oder anderen Bier. 

Da vor allem Vertreter von Vereinen dabei waren die in vielerlei Bereich weiterdenken als der durchschnittliche Vereine konnte man auch durch die Vorstandskollegen einiges lernen. 

Der Sonntag war primär geprägt von mehren recht spannenden Vorträgen.

Insgesamt waren wohl knapp 200 Personen dabei. Und wir haben für uns beschlossen falls es sowas nochmal geben sollte, das wir durchaus nochmal gerne auch mit mehr Leuten anreisen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------

